# Script ou commande pour changer les "line endings" ?



## BrainDamage (25 Avril 2002)

bonjour,

avez-vous sous la main un petit script ou une  petite commande qui permet facilement de changer les line endings de UNIX à Mac et vice-versa (i.e. remplacer \n par \r et l'inverse).

Sinon, ben je m'y collerai


----------



## Gwenhiver (26 Avril 2002)

tr '\012' '\015' &lt; fichier_d_origine &gt; fichier_d_arrivee

012 étant le code octal du \n, et 015 celui du \r.

[25 avril 2002 : message édité par Gwenhiver]


----------



## Einbert (26 Avril 2002)

Il existe si jamais un utilitaire qui fait ça et qui est sorti cette semaine sur versiontracker bien entendu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... faut juste fouiller un peu...Perso je préfère le terminal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## BrainDamage (26 Avril 2002)

tr est parfait ! Je ne connaissais pas cette commande (on en apprend tous les jours   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Que à l'utilitaire dont parle Einbert il en existe en fait deux mais je préfère largement le terminal.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Einbert (27 Avril 2002)

Si jamais tu peux aussi le faire via ProjectBuilder ou BBedit...

++


----------

